# Keeping pork butt warm in oven all day



## jesse t (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a 10.5 lb boneless pork butt that finished way earlier than anticipated.  I expected it to go over night, but I woke up to my maverick thermometer receiver yelling at me at 2 am.  So I woke up, and checked the temp in several different places and it seems done.  I was too tired to do much, so it's in a tightly wrapped foil pan in the oven at about 160.  I have searched around, and I know the preferred method of holding is a cooler with towels, but dinner time is about 11 hours away.  I would really like to avoid reheating.  I'm smoking this one for friends.  They provided it, rubbed it, expressed some interest in pulling it themselves (about 11 hours from now), and are taking the bulk of the leftovers. 

I sure didn't anticipate a 10.5 lb butt finishing in 9 hours.  I was at 225-250 the whole time except for hour 3-4 where I had it at about 275 because I wasn't looking like I was going to make 140 in 4. 

Do I really need to pull it, let cool, and refrigerate this morning, or is it OK to leave it covered in the oven at around 150 all day?


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 22, 2012)

I am interested to hear someone with more authority.  My first take is I would say you'd be ok if you keep it covered at 150*.  I would not pull it or uncover it for fear of drying out.


----------



## sprky (Sep 22, 2012)

I myself have never tried to hold a butt this long. Nor have I had a butt of that size cook in that short of time, that's like 45 min per pound. The shortest time I have cooked 1 in was 1.25 hours per. I'm not saying its imposable just never had it happen to me. Are you 100% positive the temps and thermometers are accurate. 

11 hours is a LONG hold time. My gut says you will be fine at that low of a temp but I can't say for 100 % certain. The butt will continue to cook some, but not allot at that low of a temp I feel. As long as there is some form of liquid in the foil the butt will not dry out. My guess is when you open the foil the butt is going to fall apart. Butts are very forgiving, so I think your fine.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 22, 2012)

It is a long time to hold anything. However as long as you keep it over 140 you will be fine. Don't pull it, you will have better luck on quality. Yes cover it with basically the same thing as your finishing sauce. Put it in a pan and wrap with plastic wrap then foil. The plastic is to protect the foil from desintergrating and getting into the food. It will not melt the plastic.

Enjoy the gift of time that was given to you....


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 22, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> It is a long time to hold anything. However as long as you keep it over 140 you will be fine. Don't pull it, you will have better luck on quality. Yes cover it with basically the same thing as your finishing sauce. Put it in a pan and wrap with plastic wrap then foil. The plastic is to protect the foil from desintergrating and getting into the food. It will not melt the plastic.
> Enjoy the gift of time that was given to you....


Great answer - We used to do that for catering jobs if this happened. The plastic wrap is something I was really afraid of at first but the foil and plastic works great at temps lower than 200 -


----------



## jesse t (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advise, everyone.  I will do as suggested.

As far as the really short cooking time, I suppose either my food probe or pit probe could be giving me bad readings.  I have checked them for accuracy, but have done a few cooks since then.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 22, 2012)

Sometimes the cooks just go like that. I always plan on the long side of the cook times.


----------



## jesse t (Sep 23, 2012)

Update: No noticeable adverse effects from the long hold.  Pulled like normal about 6 in the evening and tasted good.


----------

